# [Eclipse] Auf deutsche Rechtschreibung umstellen



## spacegaier (12. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es in Eclipse die Möglichkeit die Rechtschreibhilfe (z.B. für Kommentare) auf deutsch umzustellen? Also nicht zwangsläufig ganz Eclipse, sondern mir würden die Kommenater (und damit eben das Korrekturprogramm) schon reichen.

Oder geht dass nur, wenn man ganz auf deutsch umstellt und wenn ja, wo finde ich dann die entsprechenden Links. Die, die es in alten Threads gibt, gehen nicht mehr und auf eclipse.org habe ich auch nix gefunden.

Grüße - spacegaier


----------



## The_S (13. Aug 2007)

Ich hab zwar keine Antwort auf deine Frage, aber:

Eclipse hat ne Rechtschreibprüfung? :shock: Wusste ich bis jetzt ja noch gar nicht. Wo kann ich die Einschalten?


----------



## byte (13. Aug 2007)

Die gibts seit Eclipse Europa und ist standardmäßig aktiviert. Ist btw das erste gewesen, was ich deaktiviert habe. :bae:

(Preferences suchen nach: Spelling)


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2007)

Gabs glaub' schon vorher, war aber standardmäßig ausgeschaltet.
Zur Frage: ich denke musst das deutsche Sprachpaket installieren.


----------



## Claus Inge (4. Sep 2007)

Preferences -> General ->  Editors -> Text Editors -> Spelling. Als 'User definied dictionary' eigenes Text-file angeben. Bei Gelegenheit mit eigenen Einträgen füttern. Die Büchse akzeptiert somit zusätzlich zum angegebenen 'Platform dictionary' alles, was dort auftaucht. Problemlos Eintrag von ganzen Dictonaries möglich, die anderweitig ausgeborgt und entsprechend formatiert werden. Not perfect but works!

Cheers.


----------



## spacegaier (5. Sep 2007)

Okay, danke, werd des bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------

